# Syntrop shipment intercepted by customs



## Arnold (Sep 1, 2010)

*Syntrop shipment intercepted by customs*
_by Anthony Roberts_

Todd Geoghan, of East Brunswick, NJ, was hit with a controlled delivery of anabolic steroids, and has been charged with two counts of possession of steroids and possession of a prescription drug legend ??? with an estimated street value of $500. That???s not a typo, it was five hundred dollars worth of juice. The investigation took a month, so it actually cost more to investigate the crime than the crime was worth. It cost roughly 10-20x
the actual street value of the drugs to make this arrest, minimally.

Federal immigrations and customs officials at Newark Liberty International Airport (about half an hour from East Brunswick) intercepted a package that contained Syntrop Oxandrogen (Syntrop, aka GenXXL/Axio???s house brand of Anavar or Oxandrolone) and Trenbolone Acetate ??? along with some generic Levitra. This is potentially bad news for Syntrop because Bayer is the manufacturer of Levitra, and if they throw their weight around enough, it could result in the FDA pursuing the source of the knock-off Levitra. It all depends on how sandy Bayer???s vagina gets over this incident.

Either way, it doesn???t look good for Syntrop/Axio when they have a package intercepted by customs, and one of their customers ends up getting arrested. 

source


----------



## ZECH (Sep 1, 2010)

Interesting. Anyone have any idea what date this happened?


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 1, 2010)

Damm that sucks! Prince.... I am in an area close to NJ,and was in the process of putting in an order and wanted to come to my thread and check something and i see this shit! ... you think that its too close for comfort to be putting in an order for some gear from Gen X for 3 vials of test right now??


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 1, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Interesting. ANyone have any idea what date this happened?


 

Bro it looks like it happened last friday... shit aint good bro!


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 1, 2010)

I`m a mile from East Brunswick in the next town.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 1, 2010)

there have been a lot of these busts lately, as well as international lab busts, our wonderful government seems to be on another steroid crackdown, won't the idiots ever learn? 

not sure if it's related but there were similar things going on last year around this time, Bodybuilding.com was raided the day before last year's Mr. O where the FDA confiscated a shitload of prohormones.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 1, 2010)

Sure was. This proves my thoughts from my post in the genxx section last night. Nothing against Genxx at all, but this is real life. You deal in illegal substances and shit happens.
Definately a good time to be very careful!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 1, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Definately a good time to be very careful!



yup.


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 1, 2010)

well sending to your place of employment and signing for it isnt my idea of safe or is it?? man i am really hesitant now of to order gear or not.. damm... just gonna get the party strtd


----------



## basskiller (Sep 1, 2010)

More and more people are getting custom letters and missing shipments from this particular company that makes this brand. They just don't seem to care to much about their packaging for this many people to get their shipments seized and now getting CD's




dg806 said:


> Interesting. Anyone have any idea what date this happened?




August 30th 
East Brunswick man arrested for having steroids shipped to Franklin workplace | East Brunswick, NJ

An East Brunswick man was arrested after airport customs officials intercepted about $500 worth of steroids that were supposed to be delivered to his job in Franklin, authorities said *Monday (Aug. 30).*

Todd Geoghan, 26, is charged with two counts of possession of steroids and possession of a prescription drug legend after a one-month investigation, Somerset County Acting Prosecutor A. Peter DeMarco Jr. said.

The probe began after DeMarco???s office learned that federal immigrations and customs officials at Newark Liberty International Airport had intercepted a package that was being sent to Geoghan???s workplace in Franklin, the acting prosecutor said. The package allegedly contained packets of two types of steroids ??? Oxandrogen and Trenbolone Acetate ??? and generic Levitra.

Authorities then arranged for a controlled delivery of the package, DeMarco said. Geoghan allegedly accepted and opened the package, at which time investigators approached and arrested him.

The estimated street value of the seized steroids is about $500, DeMarco said. Additional details about the probe were not immediately released.

Geoghan was released on his own recognizance.

The investigation was conducted by the Somerset County Prosecutor???s Office Organized Crime and Narcotics Task Force, the Franklin Township Police Department, U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), and the U.S. Postal Inspection Service.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 1, 2010)

Very strange, supposedly no signature required by GenX -- or so someone posted.


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 1, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Very strange, supposedly no signature required by GenX -- or so someone posted.


 



does Gen X require a sign or not?? I am not real sure


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 1, 2010)

Just when I was thinking about ordering my 2nd and 3rd cycle. Maybe smaller, less expensive orders are better?


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 1, 2010)

returnofthdragon said:


> Just when I was thinking about ordering my 2nd and 3rd cycle. Maybe smaller, less expensive orders are better?


 They don`t know the size of the order until they open it. I don`t thing it makes adifference if it`s a $200 order or a $1000 order.


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 1, 2010)

That's just great news...I placed an order with them yesterday..


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Sep 1, 2010)

gen x isn't the only place that sells syntrop...if they knew gen x was the source you wouldnt even be able to log on the site right now.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 1, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> gen x isn't the only place that sells syntrop...if they knew gen x was the source you wouldnt even be able to log on the site right now.


 is the gig up


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 2, 2010)

lifthvy said:


> That's just great news...I placed an order with them yesterday..


 

lifthvy, let us kno how u make out brother.... cuious of shipping time now...


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 2, 2010)

sar012977 said:


> lifthvy, let us kno how u make out brother.... cuious of shipping time now...


 
Do you accept collect calls from jail???


----------



## unclem (Sep 2, 2010)

this is just a scare tactic, nj is the best place to get steroids in. dont worry nj isnt the only port but, you got to watchg out if you live in georgia, there pricks at customs. its a port of entry. if anybody was smart they would ship from a port in the west coast that a good way to get around things. but ill say no more. the usa goverment sucks. wow i got 500.00 worth of gear of the street but i cant catch any drug cartels. wow there my fuckin heros, assholes. i hope they read this to.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## ZECH (Sep 2, 2010)

The Situation said:


>



You can't post anything but this can you?
I think we need to remove it.


----------



## Bilal123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Prince said:


> there have been a lot of these busts lately, as well as international lab busts, our wonderful government seems to be on another steroid crackdown, won't the idiots ever learn?
> 
> not sure if it's related but there were similar things going on last year around this time, Bodybuilding.com was raided the day before last year's Mr. O where the FDA confiscated a shitload of prohormones.


 
It's close to election time that's why. Politicians want to say that they're doing something about drugs. I've been seeing more CHP and LAPD officiers by my spot for the past few weeks... plus the sheriff's dep't has been real active too. It's just their way of showing the public that they're "busy" stopping crime.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 2, 2010)

i like the coffee smiley  it says "interesting discussion".


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 2, 2010)

this trend is going to change the face of bodybuilding or what ???

seriously... is bodybuilding as we know it going to die? is huge going to be a visual indication of crime? fucking freedom my ass.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)

dg806 said:


> You can't post anything but this can you?
> I think we need to remove it.


 I'm setting a tren (get it )  tren..
u love it


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i like the coffee smiley  it says "interesting discussion".


 exactumundo


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 2, 2010)

This second come'n of rd2 is old news and happen'n just I mentioned to a few folks months back.............it's just get'n started.

Peace and Love


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)

YEA MON


----------



## ZECH (Sep 2, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i like the coffee smiley  it says "interesting discussion".



I'm fucking with him!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Sep 2, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


----------



## unclem (Sep 2, 2010)

i loved how LW put it, tried to rep you wing but i have to spread the love.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)

dg806 said:


> I'm fucking with him!


 
i give you 3 cups for that joke..was going to be only 2 but your the super mod..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


>


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, after reading this terrible news about Todd...  I'm about to place a 750$ order with GenX.. I'll use a Fake name so I don't go to JAIL!!!


----------



## unclem (Sep 2, 2010)

^^^not smart idea, unless your joking.


----------



## WFC2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

wow Dark S. you must to joke or you are ready to lost that 750$!!!

Cant you see that most his packs got sized? its mean DEA have some interested info and its not good for customers of B.W.- genxxl!


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 3, 2010)

so the order i put in yesterday prolly isnt gonna show???? FUCK!


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 3, 2010)

sar012977 said:


> does Gen X require a sign or not?? I am not real sure



no


----------



## superted (Sep 3, 2010)

basskiller said:


> More and more people are getting custom letters and missing shipments from this particular company that makes this brand. They just don't seem to care to much about their packaging for this many people to get their shipments seized and now getting CD's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a dumb arse



sar012977 said:


> does Gen X require a sign or not?? I am not real sure



no



Dark Saney said:


> Well, after reading this terrible news about Todd...  I'm about to place a 750$ order with GenX.. I'll use a Fake name so I don't go to JAIL!!!



yes to fake names and dont open package for a few days until after recieving



Kirk B said:


> no



No signing with Gen X so wasnt from them... They are just one of many resellers and a main reason why i wont deal with anyone who requires a signature you have very little deniability


----------



## ZECH (Sep 3, 2010)

If you use a fake name and get busted, you are looking at additional charges you won't need.


----------



## superted (Sep 3, 2010)

dg806 said:


> If you use a fake name and get busted, you are looking at additional charges you won't need.



Nothing to do with me... I have no idea what you are talking about must have the wrong address

Just out of interest what additional charges? who said i have to give my correct name when ordering a book from Amazon, Our country is not yet to the point where we demand identity when purchasing things... Its actually quite a common practice when ordering online to protect your identity from mail order catalogs and the likes


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 3, 2010)

superted said:


> Nothing to do with me... I have no idea what you are talking about must have the wrong address
> 
> Just out of interest what additional charges? who said i have to give my correct name when ordering a book from Amazon, Our country is not yet to the point where we demand identity when purchasing things... Its actually quite a common practice when ordering online to protect your identity from mail order catalogs and the likes



Here's some advice, like or not: Don't trust any legal advice offered on an Internet forum. Using a fake name to buy something is one thing -- having it delivered is an entirely different matter.  Presumably when you order something -- even a book on Amazon -- it will be delivered to PO box or personal mailbox that is uniquely under the control of the USPS.  The USPS is a federal agency with reams of statutes regarding legalities and illegalities.  Sticking an unstamped flier into a mail box, for instance, is a federal offense.  The same with renting a PO box under a fake name that has not be properly advertised.  This forum is a great place to ask for BB advice.  Offering legal advice, however, is, quite literally, pushing the envelope.


----------



## superted (Sep 3, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Here's some advice, like or not: Don't trust any legal advice offered on an Internet forum. Using a fake name to buy something is one thing -- having it delivered is an entirely different matter.  Presumably when you order something -- even a book on Amazon -- it will be delivered to PO box or personal mailbox that is uniquely under the control of the USPS.  The USPS is a federal agency with reams of statutes regarding legalities and illegalities.  Sticking an unstamped flier into a mail box, for instance, is a federal offense.  The same with renting a PO box under a fake name that has not be properly advertised.  This forum is a great place to ask for BB advice.  Offering legal advice, however, is, quite literally, pushing the envelope.



Not talking about renting a PO box under a fake name that would be illegal, i said giving fake name to a retailer such as Amazon


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 3, 2010)

superted said:


> Not talking about renting a PO box under a fake name that would be illegal, i said giving fake name to a retailer such as Amazon



And the retailer would ship the product to whom?


----------



## Saney (Sep 3, 2010)

I need a new Drug Pimp.. my old dealer can't keep his weener hard anymore.. Who's game?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 3, 2010)

Mail fraud/wire fraud add to drug charges


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 3, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Mail fraud/wire fraud add to drug charges



I didn't even consider Western Union, you are exactly right.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)

dg806 said:


> If you use a fake name and get busted, you are looking at additional charges you won't need.


 exactly and do yoiu think the post office don't know who lives at the addy?


----------



## superted (Sep 3, 2010)

first class maill is not required to have a from: address or zip code
(oddly enough).  The complete address for the to: is required. .  You legal name
!!!!*IIS NOT REQUIRED*!!! for delivery.  examples are "DBA ...", Postal
customer, Resident, Responsible driver...I'm going to be stupid but my
point will be made.  How does your carrier know if you are a
responsible driver??? (geico commonly addresses their mailings this
way)  So your carrier should from his reasoning return mail addressed
to "current resident"


In short it is *not illegal* to use a a name other than your legal name it is done by companies
 and individuals and is a common practice

Its only mail fraud if you open a package that doesnt belong to you, so dont open it for a few days and when you do make sure its not at work like the idiot that got this thread started


----------



## ZECH (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote: "Mail fraud is an offense under United States federal law, which refers to any scheme which attempts to unlawfully obtain money or valuables in which the postal system is used at any point in the commission of a criminal offense"

Steroids is a criminal offense.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Quote: "Mail fraud is an offense under United States federal law, which refers to any scheme which attempts to unlawfully obtain money or valuables in which the postal system is used at any point in the commission of a criminal offense"
> 
> Steroids is a criminal offense.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 3, 2010)

Ted, you seem like a nice guy, probably a good guy from whom to solicit bodybuilding advice, but someone needs to straighten you out, mister.  Firstly, your spelling, grammar and syntax are suggestive of a high school sophomore.  If you want people to respect your advice, learn how to write like an adult.  Secondly, here is a fact that is beyond arguing: we own our personal mailboxes, but the USPS owns the space inside.



superted said:


> first class maill is not required to have a from: address or zip code
> (oddly enough).  The complete address for the to: is required. .  You legal name
> !!!!*IIS NOT REQUIRED*!!! for delivery.  examples are "DBA ...", Postal
> customer, Resident, Responsible driver...I'm going to be stupid but my
> ...


----------



## superted (Sep 4, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Ted, you seem like a nice guy, probably a good guy from whom to solicit bodybuilding advice, but someone needs to straighten you out, mister.  Firstly, your spelling, grammar and syntax are suggestive of a high school sophomore.  If you want people to respect your advice, learn how to write like an adult.  Secondly, here is a fact that is beyond arguing: we own our personal mailboxes, but the USPS owns the space inside.



I'm typing using a phone Dick head and what's up with the passive aggressive BS?

Just go to usps and read the rules for yourself moron or in your case probably just safest to stick with creatine


----------



## fosbrett (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats weird cause I just received 6 vials from GenX (2 deca 2 tren and 2 test) with no problem at all. In fact, I had it shipped to the states, and then re-shipped from that address to my actual address (overseas) and had absolutely no problem. This was literally 2 weeks ago. And no, GenX does not require a signature. I'll admit that the packaging wasnt the best but obviously it does the trick.


----------



## WFC2010 (Sep 4, 2010)

fosbrett, you got it inside EU, they ship from Cyprus?
but to USA deliver is different.
i can only say guys clean houses!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2010)

CIA's War On Gears  . .


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 4, 2010)

superted said:


> I'm typing using a phone Dick head and what's up with the passive aggressive BS?
> 
> Just go to usps and read the rules for yourself moron or in your case probably just safest to stick with creatine




You write all your stuff on a fucking phone?  Well, then, I'll admit to being a Dick Head, but not a moron.  My apologies.  But I don't apologize for insisting that it's misguided to seek or offer legal advice on an Internet forum.  Now go have some carbs, you'll feel better.


----------



## pimprn (Sep 4, 2010)

Lets start a mafia, and save bodybuilding.


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 4, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Ted, you seem like a nice guy, probably a good guy from whom to solicit bodybuilding advice, but someone needs to straighten you out, mister. Firstly, your spelling, grammar and syntax are suggestive of a high school sophomore. If you want people to respect your advice, learn how to write like an adult. Secondly, here is a fact that is beyond arguing: we own our personal mailboxes, but the USPS owns the space inside.


 


2tomlinson said:


> You write all your stuff on a fucking phone? Well, then, I'll admit to being a Dick Head, but not a moron. My apologies. But I don't apologize for insisting that it's misguided to seek or offer legal advice on an Internet forum. Now go have some carbs, you'll feel better.


 
WTF?? It shouldn't have mattered whether he was using a phone or fucking smoke signals. To personally attack somebody and degrade them is childish, highly insulting and unneccessary.  YOU seem like a nice guy too, but, you can just as easily lose peoples respect for posting crap like that.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 4, 2010)

Well this is the internet. Shit happens. I have pissed people off, with no intention to do so. Its hard to feel someones intention behind a computer. Get tough skin, cause you will need it. He apoligized. And I will have to admit, that grammer is one of my pet peeves. I'm not an english scholar, but i do like to read well written sentences instead of a bunch of bs and this isnt directed toward Ted. Somtimes you get young guys on here that type 15 or 20 sentences with no comma or period. You don't know where it stops or ends. Do you think that someone like that deserves to be asking for steroid advice?


----------



## superted (Sep 4, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> You write all your stuff on a fucking phone?  Well, then, I'll admit to being a Dick Head, but not a moron.  My apologies.  But I don't apologize for insisting that it's misguided to seek or offer legal advice on an Internet forum.  Now go have some carbs, you'll feel better.



Yes i do write all posts from my phone....

I don't want someone to come along a take a look at my browser history and deleting it wont help much if they really want to access it... Also your giving up your IP address unless your are using non home WIFI... Ill forgo perfect grammar and spelling over safety any day.

So you do your thing and ill just do mine, how did you make out reading the USPS rules and regulations ?

Did you figure what a DBA is yet ?


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 4, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> This second come'n of rd2 is old news and happen'n just I mentioned to a few folks months back.............it's just get'n started.
> 
> Peace and Love



whats that? dude


----------



## Doublewide (Sep 4, 2010)

This is a response from someone in the know! also in regards to the venitra its not an issue. The products for genxxl are literally produced in a registered lab that is fully certified and document so there is not going to be any issues with that either... 

1ST Off
Anthony Conners will go to any stretch to make it look like it was the seller and not the buyer, how does he know it's a direct syntrop customer as there are many small resellers international and domestically? Well he doesn't he just has A hard on for AX/Syntrop and Genx since he is on payroll for several other suppliers that I will not mention. He acts like no other source local or international has ever had a controlled delivery. This guy is a major POS and will do anything to ruin things in this community for all including posting names & contact info of mods and admins from sites he does not like as he has done it before and quite often. All of his insightful information has been stolen and plagiarized from others and he has been successfully sued and lost for this yet people still believe this guy, it's time to wake up people. Just to prove how much of a shit head he really is there are guy's with 1 posts popping up on all sites posting this as he himself is banned from most sites.

I happen to know guy's in several different agencies things like this are not done for a reason, guarantee this guy was selling or importing a package a week over and over again maybe even using the same address that had been flagged over and over again. Are people this stupid? yes I deal with them every day all day. The 2nd thing that may have happened was he sold to some idiot who was busted for something else and he rolled on this guy, happens all the time happened to a friend of mine who gave the the guy the gear for free as it was left over and he was off for a year.

Efforts with the federal government are always for the bigger fish, either this guy is/was the bigger fish or knows one real well. 3rd lets not forget that the new's is full of bias bull shit and will turn a mountain into a mole hill on what they were told and they are never told the full truth epically by the fed's and when they are they still choose to ignore what they do not like.

Coordinated efforts between 3-4 agencies do not happen for $500.00 worth of gear. International is not anymore dangerous then it was 10 years ago thousands of orders are shipped a day by hundreds of suppliers and I would say 90% of them get through.

This is not the whole truth and AR or who ever he is is just trying
to keep relevant in a world that has deemed him a liar, thief, and looser.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 4, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> This is a response from someone in the know! also in regards to the venitra its not an issue. The products for genxxl are literally produced in a registered lab that is fully certified and document so there is not going to be any issues with that either...
> 
> 1ST Off
> Anthony Conners will go to any stretch to make it look like it was the seller and not the buyer, how does he know it's a direct syntrop customer as there are many small resellers international and domestically? Well he doesn't he just has A hard on for AX/Syntrop and Genx since he is on payroll for several other suppliers that I will not mention. He acts like no other source local or international has ever had a controlled delivery. This guy is a major POS and will do anything to ruin things in this community for all including posting names & contact info of mods and admins from sites he does not like as he has done it before and quite often. All of his insightful information has been stolen and plagiarized from others and he has been successfully sued and lost for this yet people still believe this guy, it's time to wake up people. Just to prove how much of a shit head he really is there are guy's with 1 posts popping up on all sites posting this as he himself is banned from most sites.
> ...



I just repped you or I would rep you for this post. Great post.
You can look back through my posts and see I have the exact same feelings for AR. I agree with your statements about him 100%. I wish you would name the lab's he's in with. PM me if you want.


----------



## superted (Sep 4, 2010)

dg806 said:


> I just repped you or I would rep you for this post. Great post.
> You can look back through my posts and see I have the exact same feelings for AR. I agree with your statements about him 100%. I wish you would name the lab's he's in with. PM me if you want.



x 2

Cant believe guys still regurgitate his crap as if he is some kind of all knowing being


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 4, 2010)

the government is trying to protect our health. they want us to get our steroids the natural way... after it's been pumped in our meat animals along with a shit ton of antibiotics and other veterinary residue crap.


----------



## Flathead (Sep 4, 2010)

dg806 said:


> I just repped you or I would rep you for this post. Great post.
> You can look back through my posts and see I have the exact same feelings for AR. I agree with your statements about him 100%. I wish you would name the lab's he's in with. PM me if you want.


 


Everyone here should know!! Make it public so this SOB don't screw someone over here on IM!! Just sayin


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 4, 2010)

superted said:


> Yes i do write all posts from my phone....
> 
> I don't want someone to come along a take a look at my browser history and deleting it wont help much if they really want to access it... Also your giving up your IP address unless your are using non home WIFI... Ill forgo perfect grammar and spelling over safety any day.
> 
> ...



I didn't read them.  My point all along was that second-hand legal advice is invariably bad advice, and I stand by that.  As to giving-up an IP address, my guess is the people at Cheyenne Mountain have better things to do than monitor individual BB enthusiasts.  Lifthvy is exactly right, though, I was out of line.  I had a couple of margaritas last night, but no excuse for responding like a prick.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> CIA's War On Gears . .


 how does wfc know were the gears are coing from and why would he post it?


----------



## superted (Sep 4, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> I didn't read them.  My point all along was that second-hand legal advice is invariably bad advice, and I stand by that.  As to giving-up an IP address, my guess is the people at Cheyenne Mountain have better things to do than monitor individual BB enthusiasts.  Lifthvy is exactly right, though, I was out of line.  I had a couple of margaritas last night, but no excuse for r*esponding like a prick*.



LOL.....

Then i rescind my prick like gestures in the good name of Margaritas 

back to business and lets have some fun in here enough worrying about the idiot that sent an illegal substance to his place of work signed for and then opened, quite frankly im surprised he didn't just go shoot up in the bathrooms.

Lets face it, we use what unfortunately the government has deemed to be an illegal substance..

My advice is to quite simply to be careful,

PEACE.........


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 4, 2010)

superted said:


> LOL.....
> 
> Then i rescind my prick like gestures in the good name of Margaritas
> 
> ...


 Sounds like common sense to me. No need for everyone to get paranoid.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> Sounds like common sense to me. No need for everyone to get paranoid.


 i'm already there


----------



## basskiller (Sep 4, 2010)

dg806 said:


> I just repped you or I would rep you for this post. Great post.
> You can look back through my posts and see I have the exact same feelings for AR. I agree with your statements about him 100%. I wish you would name the lab's he's in with. PM me if you want.


 
Quite simply .. Look at his blog for those who "sponsor" him.  aleast one is here already. (google this "anthony roberts blog") and look to the left..

The bust could have happened with any number of reason.. But saying the guy was a probable source is really quite laughable.. No source that I ever heard of buys in 500 dollar lots.. Thats a small cycle..LOL  

But yes it could have been any number of other reasons. like One that was mentioned to me.. The local of where the guy lives. It's my understanding that it's a realively small town with a probable small poilice force with nothing to do on their hands ..  
If this guy had lived in a bigger city, Chances are  he may have just recieved a letter or nothing at all Like a few of my friends.. 

I have made a comment about their shipping as I know first hand direct..


----------



## independent (Sep 4, 2010)

Well I just had the DEA knocking on my door.  My wife told them I wasnt home so they said they wanted to speak to me asap.  I never got a siezure letter either.  I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Well I just had the DEA knocking on my door. My wife told them I wasnt home so they said they wanted to speak to me asap. I never got a siezure letter either. I will keep you guys updated.


i hope your kidding.Get a lawyer ASAP...THey will try to make u roll on your crew my nigga you radioactive knigglet


----------



## independent (Sep 4, 2010)

The Situation said:


> i hope your kidding..



Not kidding.  Im fucking sweating.  I have a feeling a lot of people ordering gear are gonna get a visit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Not kidding. Im fucking sweating. I have a feeling a lot of people ordering gear are gonna get a visit.


 funny thing i noticed more popo in my hood lately..
shit see what ya doing to me  i feel like a meth head now looking out the windows


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think it's illegal to put a different name to have it shipped to, but using a fake name opening up a PO box is a crime I know.

Almost all my packages have my ebay name on them and not my real name.

However, even it was a crime having a fake name I think would be better then having your real name. It would be easier to deny that the package wasn't yours. So far I haven't though.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 4, 2010)

Situation gave you the best possible advice.  Call an attorney, if you haven't already.  Under no circumstances talk to anyone for any reason, even though you are innocent -- and you are.  A useful response to any question may be, "I'm willing to answer, but my attorney told me not to answer any questions unless he is present."


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm really curious... They could say "track" a package, let you get it and wait awhile to come to your house and bust your ass right? Hoping maybe you have a stash of gear.

Would they need a warrant to open a safe? Yes I know I should ask a lawyer, I promise I won't ask anymore Q's.

Since say they were trying to bust for steroids, it would be on the "warrant search" and steroids are small enough to fit into a safe meaning it would be completely legit for them to open it. (My thinking.)


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2010)

you're all gonna turn into blubbs and notBigs . . .bwahahaha!


----------



## fosbrett (Sep 5, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> fosbrett, you got it inside EU, they ship from Cyprus?
> but to USA deliver is different.
> i can only say guys clean houses!



Haha as i stated in my post if you would have actually read it, i had it shipped to the states and THEN shipped to eu.


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> OK im officially paranoid now. Just checked my GMAIL's last account activity and the ip from 4 hrs ago is coming up as 149.101.46.50
> 
> Did a WHOIS. not fucking good.
> 
> ...


 Did you order from one of the labs on this board?


----------



## basskiller (Sep 5, 2010)

An law school professor and former criminal defense attorney tells you why you should never agree to be interviewed by the police







YouTube Video


----------



## superted (Sep 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> OK im officially paranoid now. Just checked my GMAIL's last account activity and the ip from 4 hrs ago is coming up as 149.101.46.50
> 
> Did a WHOIS. not fucking good.
> 
> ...



emmm.... Ill stick with my phone for now fuck the grammar and typos




superted said:


> Yes i do write all posts from my phone....
> 
> I don't want someone to come along a take a look at my browser history and deleting it wont help much if they really want to access it... Also your giving up your IP address unless your are using non home WIFI... Ill forgo perfect grammar and spelling over safety any day.
> 
> ...



and i will def continue do so for the foreseeable future



2tomlinson said:


> I didn't read them.  My point all along was that second-hand legal advice is invariably bad advice, and I stand by that.  As to giving-up an IP address, my guess is the people at Cheyenne Mountain have better things to do than monitor individual BB enthusiasts.  Lifthvy is exactly right, though, I was out of line.  I had a couple of margaritas last night, but no excuse for responding like a prick.



U might want to rethink that



bigmoe65 said:


> Well I just had the DEA knocking on my door.  My wife told them I wasnt home so they said they wanted to speak to me asap.  I never got a siezure letter either.  I will keep you guys updated.



SHIT.... Clean house mate luck they didn't show up with a warrant



bigmoe65 said:


> Not kidding.  Im fucking sweating.  I have a feeling a lot of people ordering gear are gonna get a visit.



Y sounds like it, ill repeat CLEAN HOUSE get any paraphernalia out pins anything to grandmas your mates whatever that is assuming your weighting for a package



GymRat707 said:


> I don't think it's illegal to put a different name to have it shipped to, but using a fake name opening up a PO box is a crime I know.
> 
> Almost all my packages have my ebay name on them and not my real name.
> 
> However, even it was a crime having a fake name I think would be better then having your real name. It would be easier to deny that the package wasn't yours. So far I haven't though.



Its not illegal but gives them probable cause for a warrant... CLEAN HOUSE is waiting on package



2tomlinson said:


> Situation gave you the best possible advice.  Call an attorney, if you haven't already.  Under no circumstances talk to anyone for any reason, even though you are innocent -- and you are.  A useful response to any question may be, "I'm willing to answer, but my attorney told me not to answer any questions unless he is present."



AGREED



GymRat707 said:


> I'm really curious... They could say "track" a package, let you get it and wait awhile to come to your house and bust your ass right? Hoping maybe you have a stash of gear.
> 
> Would they need a warrant to open a safe? Yes I know I should ask a lawyer, I promise I won't ask anymore Q's.
> 
> Since say they were trying to bust for steroids, it would be on the "warrant search" and steroids are small enough to fit into a safe meaning it would be completely legit for them to open it. (My thinking.)



Yes they would but they would get one easy, package gives them probable cuase

BE SAFE this will blow over but you cant be to cautious right now, im waiting myself and ive got everything out of the apartment

Just for the record i am a fictional character and everything i say is a LIE

PEACE


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 5, 2010)

Dear members of IronM, be smart be SAFE!

best-regards

wp


----------



## Saney (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm going to be safe and make all my future orders with World-Pharma


----------



## Hombre (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks basskiller for putting that up, thats good stuff!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 5, 2010)

Dear Dark Saney, we sale only GMP products and we know USA DEA look only UGL and HOME MADE steroids!

+ WE ARE LICENSED PHARMACY SHOP THAT ALSO PAY TAXES!

Its why we sale in our shop only GMP-WHO and FDA approved products!

best-regards

wp


----------



## Doublewide (Sep 5, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear Dark Saney, we sale only GMP products and we know USA DEA look only UGL and HOME MADE steroids!
> 
> + WE ARE LICENSED PHARMACY SHOP THAT ALSO PAY TAXES!
> 
> ...


 
Are you kidding me? So DEA ignores illegal drugs if they are made in a GMP lab? which you are not? You have not provided any proof of this?

SO your saying if I make Meth in a GMP lab DEA wont look at it? lol come on man!


----------



## blergs. (Sep 5, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> Are you kidding me? So DEA ignores illegal drugs if they are made in a GMP lab? which you are not? You have not provided any proof of this?
> 
> SO your saying if I make Meth in a GMP lab DEA wont look at it? lol come on man!


W-P's head is in another world .
dont undertand ... aghhh ill just stop before i get banned.


----------



## Doublewide (Sep 5, 2010)

Guys I see WFC who is a worldpharma rep is trying to scare everyone. If you ordered from genxxlgear you will get your pack. this is a seizure, there is more to it. im sure WP and Naps all have had seizures. If this was a different lab or WP's lab they wouldnt be saying to clean house or that you wouldnt be getting your orders. There is no issues.  

WP, Naps and them dont have better things to do so they try and scare you guys. WFC just runs his mouth and jumps at the chance to say shit about genxxll.... wish they put more effort into their service then bashing us. once again dont sweat it!! guys you will get your goods


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 5, 2010)

One more time, world-pharma.org is licensed pharmacy shop that sale only GMP-WHO and FDA approved products!!

WE DO NOT SALE UGL OR HOME MADE PRODUCTS OR WE DO NOT MAKE VIALS ALONE LIKE SOME SOURCES DO IT!!!

WE SALE GMP PRODUCTS!

AND PLEASE B.W. GUYS,STOP TO TALK SHIT ABOUT WORLD-PHARMA.ORG! STOP


----------



## blergs. (Sep 5, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> One more time, *world-pharma.org is licensed pharmacy shop that sale only GMP-WHO and FDA approved products!!*
> 
> WE DO NOT SALE UGL OR HOME MADE PRODUCTS OR WE DO NOT MAKE VIALS ALONE LIKE SOME SOURCES DO IT!!!
> 
> ...



I said it before and ill say it again, PROVE IT!
prove that you have FDA approved trenbolone made for human consumtion.
scan and post up the papper work.
there is NOTHING to hide with this. I know many drug companys that have this on there sites.
there is not personal information. so dont post like before: "you guys are crazy thats secret information we cant post that"-
 because that in its self is bullshit.
any lab give out there FDA aproval information ASAP .
thats what its for for prove of to the customer.

well????


just because your allowed to make raw powders dont mean your allowed to make products for human consomtion  and ready to use injectable preporations for human use.


----------



## Doublewide (Sep 5, 2010)

Bumping Blergs, you have refused to prove your GMP status WP!!!

and making a ignorant comment to make members feel safe is ridiculous. thats just trying to say these people are idiots. DEA will bust someone for having illegal drugs whether its GMP made or cracked made in your basement. thats jus a silly comment


----------



## PapitoGQ (Sep 5, 2010)

sar012977 said:


> does Gen X require a sign or not?? I am not real sure



No signature required on my orders.


----------



## PapitoGQ (Sep 5, 2010)

unclem said:


> this is just a scare tactic, nj is the best place to get steroids in. dont worry nj isnt the only port but, you got to watchg out if you live in georgia, there pricks at customs. its a port of entry. if anybody was smart they would ship from a port in the west coast that a good way to get around things. but ill say no more. the usa goverment sucks. wow i got 500.00 worth of gear of the street but i cant catch any drug cartels. wow there my fuckin heros, assholes. i hope they read this to.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 5, 2010)

The proposition that the DEA is tracking individual members here, not UGLs, would be such an incredible waste of time and resources, that such an arrest, or arrests, would be an embarrassment, not a coup.  It is the equivalent of pouring a lot of time and money into busting a recreational pot smoker, rather than a major grower.  No matter who is checking your emails, I think it's very unlikely that an amateur bodybuilder has anything to worry about.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 5, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> The proposition that the DEA is tracking individual members here, not UGLs, would be such an incredible waste of time and resources, that such an arrest, or arrests, would be an embarrassment, not a coup. It is the equivalent of pouring a lot of time and money into busting a recreational pot smoker, rather than a major grower. No matter who is checking your emails, I think it's very unlikely that an amateur bodybuilder has anything to worry about.


 
Maybe not DEA but some states Drug Task forces are big on busting the little guys to get to the big guys. In Oklahoma some Bodybuilders were busted by OBN for small amounts of gear. thay also tack on other charges for buying the stuff over the web. They made these guys and girl look like Roid freaks and posted their Pics all over the news. Just over a few bottles of Gear. Even the ones who got their gear thru a Doc were Put on the News with pic. They were not even charged with a crime for having gear. Just made out to be outlaws. More and more law enforcement is exspanding their reach into the lives of average joe's. Our country has become a police state and the rights of the citizen are more and more being taken away.


----------



## superted (Sep 5, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> The proposition that the DEA is tracking individual members here, not UGLs, would be such an incredible waste of time and resources, that such an arrest, or arrests, would be an embarrassment, not a coup.  It is the equivalent of pouring a lot of time and money into busting a recreational pot smoker, rather than a major grower.  No matter who is checking your emails, I think it's very unlikely that an amateur bodybuilder has anything to worry about.



I agree with you

The risk is minimal and the in the case decscribed above this guy showed a complete disregard for common sense. Also i have no idea what WP is trying to claim but mailing of a controlled substance without a prescription is illegal PERIOD doesn't matter if its for cancer meds or whatever, its just a fact of life..

Federal Register Notices - Notices - 2001 - Guidance. Dispensing and Purchasing Controlled Substances over the Internet

*SUMMARY:* This notice is intended to provide guidance    to prescribers, pharmacists, law enforcement authorities, regulatory    authorities, and the public concerning the application of current laws  and   regulations as they relate to the use of the Internet for  dispensing,   purchasing, or importing controlled substances. This  guidance document explains   when controlled substances can be legally  purchased from U.S.-based Internet   sites. This notice clarifies that  consumers must have valid prescriptions to   obtain controlled  substances legally and that consumers cannot legally purchase    controlled substances from foreign supplier Internet sites and have them  shipped   to the U.S, unless the consumers are registered with DEA as  controlled   substances importers and are in compliance with all DEA  requirements.

*So regardless of WP's ridiculous claims that they refuse to back up purchaser would still require a prescription*

*Cut the crap* and stop trying to monopolize on the situation all sources are subject to the same laws.. I have read many threads where WP customers have received seizure letters

Theres are risks associated with just about anything, i am merely advocating common sense.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 5, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> Maybe not DEA but some states Drug Task forces are big on busting the little guys to get to the big guys. In Oklahoma some Bodybuilders were busted by OBN for small amounts of gear. thay also tack on other charges for buying the stuff over the web. They made these guys and girl look like Roid freaks and posted their Pics all over the news. Just over a few bottles of Gear. Even the ones who got their gear thru a Doc were Put on the News with pic. They were not even charged with a crime for having gear. Just made out to be outlaws. More and more law enforcement is exspanding their reach into the lives of average joe's. Our country has become a police state and the rights of the citizen are more and more being taken away.



That's very sad; an embarrassment to all, law enforcement and so-called journalists included.  I can see a scenario in which small towns cops get a hard-on for a local BB, then pester the feds until they make something happen.  But, to the guys on here really sweating it out, ask yourselves this: If you were DEA or state law enforcement, who would you go after?  You're as smart or smarter than those people.  You'd go after a source that would create the biggest headlines in the largest news venues.  I don't think you have a thing to worry about.  If you want to clean something, clean-out your car and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Situation gave you the best possible advice. Call an attorney, if you haven't already. Under no circumstances talk to anyone for any reason, even though you are innocent -- and you are. A useful response to any question may be, "I'm willing to answer, but my attorney told me not to answer any questions unless he is present."


 
Yea first rule is never talk about anything to the law they will never help you ..best thing zip it.. but if they had anything they would have gotten him by now


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you're all gonna turn into blubbs and notBigs . . .bwahahaha!


 inter-anally beta -al cutting with DMZ with gnc


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## lifthvy (Sep 5, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> That's very sad; an embarrassment to all, law enforcement and so-called journalists included. I can see a scenario in which small towns cops get a hard-on for a local BB, then pester the feds until they make something happen. But, to the guys on here really sweating it out, ask yourselves this: If you were DEA or state law enforcement, who would you go after? You're as smart or smarter than those people. You'd go after a source that would create the biggest headlines in the largest news venues. I don't think you have a thing to worry about. If you want to clean something, clean-out your car and enjoy the weekend.


 
I agree!


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 5, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> One more time, world-pharma.org is licensed pharmacy shop that sale only GMP-WHO and FDA approved products!!
> 
> WE DO NOT SALE UGL OR HOME MADE PRODUCTS OR WE DO NOT MAKE VIALS ALONE LIKE SOME SOURCES DO IT!!!
> 
> ...


 
You..You, You BAD man u.


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 5, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


 
^^^Hey, that's mine. You got your coffee cup!


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 5, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> That's very sad; an embarrassment to all, law enforcement and so-called journalists included. I can see a scenario in which small towns cops get a hard-on for a local BB, then pester the feds until they make something happen. But, to the guys on here really sweating it out, ask yourselves this: If you were DEA or state law enforcement, who would you go after? You're as smart or smarter than those people. You'd go after a source that would create the biggest headlines in the largest news venues. I don't think you have a thing to worry about. If you want to clean something, clean-out your car and enjoy the weekend.


Here is a old link that shows how desperate cops are now to bust those  who are just bodybuilders. It's from last year but the trend is getting worst. 
www.ironmagazine.com/blog/2009/arrest-warrants-issued-for-several-oklahoma-bodybuilders


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 5, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> Here is a old link that shows how desperate cops are now to bust those  who are just bodybuilders. It's from last year but the trend is getting worst.
> www.ironmagazine.com/blog/2009/arrest-warrants-issued-for-several-oklahoma-bodybuilders



SuperTed, I re-double my apology for commenting on your phone texting after reading the first paragraph of ScorpionKing's link (pasted below.)  Millard Baker is a paid journalist?  Check-out the tense fuck-ups. 

Arrest Warrants Issued for Several Oklahoma Bodybuilders
by Millard Baker
Oklahoma law enforcement have sent a clear message that they are targeting competitive bodybuilders who use anabolic steroids by issuing 10 arrest warrant, mostly for bodybuilders.


----------



## basskiller (Sep 5, 2010)

this is simply not true. in order to export to the US, you need to have on file the company's fed id # to handle such chemicals.. any other shipment to anyone else is a violation of US law and probably the export  laws of your own country also..  

So making it seem like these good people have nothing to worry about with ordering from you is plain and simply wrong. They have just as much to fear as odering gear from anyone esle


World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear Dark Saney, we sale only GMP products and we know USA DEA look only UGL and HOME MADE steroids!
> 
> + WE ARE LICENSED PHARMACY SHOP THAT ALSO PAY TAXES!
> 
> ...


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

george w. bush signed into law in 2004 that anything but controlled drugs are allowed a 90 day personal supply from overseas. but steroids are not one of them. but if they want u they will come get u usually at 6- 9 am in morning at your house.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

lifthvy said:


> ^^^Hey, that's mine. You got your coffee cup!


----------



## basskiller (Sep 5, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> The proposition that the DEA is tracking individual members here, not UGLs, would be such an incredible waste of time and resources, that such an arrest, or arrests, would be an embarrassment, not a coup.  It is the equivalent of pouring a lot of time and money into busting a recreational pot smoker, rather than a major grower.  No matter who is checking your emails, I think it's very unlikely that an amateur bodybuilder has anything to worry about.


 if they got the notion a board was up to no good and they actually came to that board..
It's more likely that they would make a few purchases from the given source.. They would start  flagging anything coming from that town in that country.  Not that they may look at every single package.. But the flagging would put an extra eye on certain types of packaging and certain names (like return addresses)  

Then out of them every 30th package or so would get even a more thorough look.. from there a possible CD or just a seizure letter.. 

But alot has to fall into place.. 
It's more likely that they would look for the bigger packs with the above eyes


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 5, 2010)

basskiller said:


> this is simply not true. in order to export to the US, you need to have on file the company's fed id # to handle such chemicals.. any other shipment to anyone else is a violation of US law and probably the export laws of your own country also..
> 
> So making it seem like these good people have nothing to worry about with ordering from you is plain and simply wrong. They have just as much to fear as odering gear from anyone esle


 
Would you expect anything less from somebody always begging for business???


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

superted said:


> emmm.... Ill stick with my phone for now fuck the grammar and typos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 dont sweat it let them in but hide your stuff, i had a dea and us customs officials show up at my door at 9 am in 95 just for 100 d-bol from asia. they just said your not under arrest and told me where i ordered from i said how the hell do i know it was on tv. then i have to get a root canal and told them ill walk u out,.. they told me dont order overseas no more or well be back. i said ok. and the nice prick said, hope your tooth gets better as he was walking out. in a saccastic manner. but i asked for it, one order after another, and swearing at them on the phone. just get your shit out of house. mine was in boxes in the closet , thank god they didnt search. now i carry nothing in my house. but ive been through the mill with the whole postal system.


----------



## Doublewide (Sep 5, 2010)

basskiller said:


> this is simply not true. in order to export to the US, you need to have on file the company's fed id # to handle such chemicals.. any other shipment to anyone else is a violation of US law and probably the export laws of your own country also..
> 
> So making it seem like these good people have nothing to worry about with ordering from you is plain and simply wrong. They have just as much to fear as odering gear from anyone esle


 
Well put, its insulting WP saying these things to the members like they are idiots... I hate the lies!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Hey everyone. Just to let you know, they picked me up last night. Dragged me out of my house butt naked and disheveled. They didnt even let me comb my hair first. bastards!
> 
> but the good news is i was able to slide my phone up into my colon. The first stun grenade shocked me pretty bad but in the confusion i was able to shove the phone up in there pretty deep.
> 
> ...


 did they get the beta-al


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 5, 2010)

basskiller said:


> if they got the notion a board was up to no good and they actually came to that board..
> It's more likely that they would make a few purchases from the given source.. They would start  flagging anything coming from that town in that country.  Not that they may look at every single package.. But the flagging would put an extra eye on certain types of packaging and certain names (like return addresses)
> 
> Then out of them every 30th package or so would get even a more thorough look.. from there a possible CD or just a seizure letter..
> ...




Interesting observation.  Seems reasonable.


----------



## Stoner1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Some of the other boards are refraining from using UGL's by name in posts, they are PMing any questions or thoughts pertaining to the UGL's to members. 
Just thought I would pass this along.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

Use only Fda, ibff aproved gears


----------



## G3 (Sep 6, 2010)

unclem said:


> dont sweat it let them in but hide your stuff, i had a dea and us customs officials show up at my door at 9 am in 95 just for 100 d-bol from asia. they just said your not under arrest and told me where i ordered from i said how the hell do i know it was on tv. then i have to get a root canal and told them ill walk u out,.. they told me dont order overseas no more or well be back. i said ok. and the nice prick said, hope your tooth gets better as he was walking out. in a saccastic manner. but i asked for it, one order after another, and swearing at them on the phone. just get your shit out of house. mine was in boxes in the closet , thank god they didnt search. now i carry nothing in my house. but ive been through the mill with the whole postal system.


 
Thanks for the advice and your personal experience, Unclem.


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> nice try, Donnie Brasco.
> 
> Who says i ordered anything? Huh?
> 
> ...


 Great movie!!! One of my faves.
I have not ordered anything but a friend has and I`m a little concerned.


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 6, 2010)

sar012977 said:


> Bro it looks like it happened last friday... shit aint good bro!


 damm, cancled an syntropin myself. sorry gen x. fuck that!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

richard gears said:


> nice try, donnie brasco.
> 
> Who says i ordered anything? Huh?
> 
> ...


 5-o


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 6, 2010)

The Situation said:


> 5-o


 Um.....not quite. Just wanna know if any of the labs on here are hot spots so to speak. I didn`t ask which one, if it was indeed one on the forum. I`m in the next town from where this happened(about 4 miles).


----------



## superted (Sep 6, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> Um.....not quite. Just wanna know if any of the labs on here are hot spots so to speak. I didn`t ask which one, if it was indeed one on the forum. I`m in the next town from where this happened(about 4 miles).



The answer is NO only sponsor to carry is Gen x and they absolutely 100% do not require a signature. I really think you guys are all getting bit overly paranoid, simply be careful and be safe or stick to creatine bad cliche I know but that's the deal


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 6, 2010)

superted said:


> The answer is NO only sponsor to carry is Gen x and they absolutely 100% do not require a signature. I really think you guys are all getting bit overly paranoid, simply be careful and be safe or stick to creatine bad cliche I know but that's the deal


 
 I guess I need to stop overthinking things. Paranoia is a bad thing.


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 6, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Well this is the internet. Shit happens. I have pissed people off, with no intention to do so. Its hard to feel someones intention behind a computer. Get tough skin, cause you will need it. He *apoligized*. And I will have to admit, that *grammer* is one of my pet peeves. I'm not an english scholar, but i do like to read well written sentences instead of a bunch of bs and this isnt directed toward Ted. *Somtimes* you get young guys on here that type 15 or 20 sentences with no comma or period. You don't know where it stops or ends. Do you think that someone like that deserves to be asking for steroid advice?



This may be a little late:
1. Apologize
2. Grammar
3. Sometimes


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> This may be a little late:
> 1. Apologize
> 2. Grammar
> 3. Sometimes


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> damm, cancled an syntropin myself. sorry gen x. fuck that!!!!


 over thinking it


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

superted said:


> The answer is NO only sponsor to carry is Gen x and they absolutely 100% do not require a signature. I really think you guys are all getting bit overly paranoid, simply be careful and be safe or stick to creatine bad cliche I know but that's the deal


 Yes beta-al inter-anally is best


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 6, 2010)

like anything our legal/gov't resources in the US go thru cycles of intensity and activity.....this is a typical time of year when things normally heat up for a couple of month (and for the most part with ALL sources foreign and domestic)......the good thing is the holiday season is approaching us fast....meaning it's the best time to play the numbers game on ordering and getting packs......i personally think the worst is over for now, but rest assured it will eventually cycle back around as always......follow the necessary steps to keep yourself safe and order at will.....​


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

with x,mas right around the corner they will be overloaded time to order.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 6, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> This may be a little late:
> 1. Apologize
> 2. Grammar
> 3. Sometimes


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## PapitoGQ (Sep 7, 2010)

The Situation said:


> with x,mas right around the corner they will be overloaded time to order.



Exactly


----------



## superted (Sep 7, 2010)

Well my ten6hundred just arrived and early


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 7, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm going to be safe and make all my future orders with World-Pharma


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Thanks for the updates AxioTed


----------



## superted (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Thanks for the updates AxioTed





The Situation said:


>



*Thats Mr Axio to you *


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 7, 2010)

superted said:


> *Thats Mr Axio to you *


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Sep 11, 2010)

The Situation said:
			
		

>


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


 


The Situation said:


>


 


SenorBlumpkin said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 11, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


>


----------



## CG (Sep 13, 2010)

The Situation said:


> I'm setting a tren (get it )  tren..
> u love it



lmao well put


----------



## CG (Sep 13, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> This may be a little late:
> *1. Apologize*
> 2. Grammar
> 3. Sometimes



1.
   a. APOLOGIZED

See: Correct grammatical use of tenses


----------



## superted (Sep 13, 2010)

Well Happy to report two of my bros had there gears arrive in the last few days in good time

Dunno what the fuck happened but seem 99% of all the issues stemmed  from around the 8th of last month but everything else is flowing as normal

MrAxio


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 13, 2010)

superted said:


> Well Happy to report two of my bros had there gears arrive in the last few days in good time
> 
> Dunno what the fuck happened but seem 99% of all the issues stemmed  from around the 8th of last month but everything else is flowing as normal
> 
> MrAxio



I'm still waiting but DW is working on it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## PapitoGQ (Sep 14, 2010)

superted said:


> Well Happy to report two of my bros had there gears arrive in the last few days in good time
> 
> Dunno what the fuck happened but seem 99% of all the issues stemmed  from around the 8th of last month but everything else is flowing as normal
> 
> MrAxio



Great news. I'm still waiting on mine. Hopefully it should be here in a couple days.


----------

